# fishing around Atlantic city



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

First, it is ok to fish in Atlantic city beaches?? and how is fishing down there?? with all the money i lost at the casinos, i am trying to use their hotel with my casino credit for fishing. any suggestions will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Kingfish_kid (May 17, 2003)

*Fishing around A.C.*

Terpfan,

The fishing from the jetties at the far end of A.C. is good.
I used to fish there for Kingfish. But they also get Weaks, Flatties and linesiders, as well as Croakers later in the season. Out of Gardners Basin You can go out on a pontoon fishing boat, they are doing good for Flounder, in the back bay. For something different try the Ventnor fishing pier, right up the road for your luck at a mixed bag. You could drive 20 min Straight up Atlantic Ave to Longport and fish off the Longport bridge at night for weaks, Stripers, or Tog. Loads of good fishing in the area. Ooops did I forget the blues ? they have been everywhere. Have fun


----------



## Kingfish_kid (May 17, 2003)

Check out a fish caught off A.C.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

thank for the info kingfish kid. i'll be there sometime next week.


----------

